# Adresses MAC WAN et LAN de ma Livebox



## bibi137 (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour, 
Avant de discuter de mes problèmes sur mes Macs, j'ai une question essentielle : est-il normal que l'adresse MAC WAN de ma Livebox soit identique à l'adresse MAC de mon WIFI ?  - adresses affichées sur mon interface Orange.
Il me semble avoir lu quelque part que l'adresse MAC de ma box est sensée restée unique et secrète : comment peut-elle être diffusée en même temps en WIFI ? - ce qui correspond pour moi à une faille de sécurité monumentale.
- tout le monde sait par exemple que les Macs ont un utilitaire natif capable de récupérer les adresses MAC WIFI. 
Et je ne parlerai pas des applications légions du Play Store Android qui peuvent faire de même.
Merci beaucoup  - Orange semble en effet faire la sourde oreille à ma demande réitérée sur la question...


----------



## MrTom (5 Février 2020)

Hello,

Comment vois-tu ces informations et où ? Comment vois-tu ton adresse mac est diffusée en WiFi ?

Un adresse MAC, c'est un identifiant unique qui référence une puce réseau qui gère des entrées et des sorties. Sur une livebox, tu en as deux : une pour le WAN (Wifi) et une pour le LAN (eth).


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Février 2020)

bibi137 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avant de discuter de mes problèmes sur mes Macs, j'ai une question essentielle : est-il normal que l'adresse MAC WAN de ma Livebox soit identique à l'adresse MAC de mon WIFI ?  - adresses affichées sur mon interface Orange.


Salut Bibi,
Je vois que tu es en colère…
Mais bon, il faut relativiser.
Ce n'est pas l'adresse mac WAN de la box qui est identique à l'adresse mac du wifi de la box. C'est, côté LAN, l'adresse mac des ports ethernet de la box qui est identique à l'adresse mac du wifi de la box.
Tout simplement parce que c'est la même carte LAN qui gère les interfaces wifi et ethernet.
Les adresses mac ne sont utilisées QUE côté LAN. Elles ne voyagent PAS côté WAN (donc sur internet, exception faite des VPNs)
Il n'y a pas de faille de sécurité.
Maintenant, c'est vrai que sur les routeurs ou switchs évolués, chaque interface a son adresse mac.

Sur une box fibre, il devrait y avoir une adresse mac côté WAN, mais elle sera obligatoirement différente de celles côté LAN.



MrTom a dit:


> Un adresse MAC, c'est un identifiant unique qui référence une puce réseau qui gère des entrées et des sorties. Sur une livebox, tu en as deux : une pour le WAN (Wifi) et une pour le LAN (eth).


Pas forcément, ça dépend des box. Sur la mienne, par exemple, elles sont identiques. C'est la même puce qui doit gérer toutes les interfaces LAN. Mais ça n'a pas d'importance, le protocole ARP se charge de l'aiguillage adresses mac-adresses IP.



bibi137 a dit:


> - tout le monde sait par exemple que les Macs ont un utilitaire natif capable de récupérer les adresses MAC WIFI.


Je ne vois pas trop…
Pas la peine d'utilitaires, du genre IpScanner pour voir les adresses mac et IP des équipements réseau, une simple commande ARP unix (via le Terminal) les donnera…
C'est vrai qu'une adresse mac est unique (chaque constructeur a un code affecté), mais la sécurité s'appuyant uniquement sur cette adresse est illusoire.
Une simple commande ifconfig (là encore via le Terminal) pourra changer les adresses mac (ethernet ou wifi) de ton MAC.


----------



## MrTom (5 Février 2020)

bibi137 a dit:


> Orange semble en effet faire la sourde oreille à ma demande réitérée sur la question...



Et pas vraiment la peine de solliciter l'assistance de ton FAI parce que tu as lu ou cru comprendre quelque chose sur Internet. On peut faire confiance à nos FAI français là dessus.


----------



## bibi137 (4 Mars 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut Bibi,
> Je vois que tu es en colère…
> Mais bon, il faut relativiser.
> Ce n'est pas l'adresse mac WAN de la box qui est identique à l'adresse mac du wifi de la box. C'est, côté LAN, l'adresse mac des ports ethernet de la box qui est identique à l'adresse mac du wifi de la box.
> ...





Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut Bibi,
> Je vois que tu es en colère…
> Mais bon, il faut relativiser.
> Ce n'est pas l'adresse mac WAN de la box qui est identique à l'adresse mac du wifi de la box. C'est, côté LAN, l'adresse mac des ports ethernet de la box qui est identique à l'adresse mac du wifi de la box.
> ...


Merci beaucoup Polo25230 (et à MrTom, mais je suis en effet restée sur ma fin).
J'aurais dû revenir vers toi depuis longtemps, mais j'ai eu trop de soucis sur mon mac.
J'ai besoin aujourd'hui de ta précieuse aide (ou lorsque tu le pourras) : je te confirme que j'ai une box fibre,. Donc selon tes confirmations, les deux adresses mac WAN et LAN devraient être différentes - un seul conseiller technique Orange l'a finalement reconnu, mais le prestataire dépêché ne connaissait pas plus l'administration de réseaux que moi... 
Pour ce qui concerne ta remarque sur la possibilité que les adresses mac voyagent côté WAN, je te confirme que j'ai souvent des redirections, voire Safari finit par me dire que je ne visitent que des sites non sécurisés.
Quelles seraient les prochaines étapes que tu me proposes et comment dois-je faire ?
Je ne sais pas dans quel sens aller : modifications ifconfig des adresses mac puis rechercher un logiciel de type adware ou malware avec Etrecheck?


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Mars 2020)

Je n'ai pas de box Orange fibre.

Comment sais-tu que les adresses Wan et Lan sont identiques? Tu es sûr que tu ne confonds pas interface wifi et interface Wan?
Regarde dans la conf de ta box, dans les "Infos systeme", dans la partie LAN, tu verras une adresse mac (ce sera celle des ports ethernet). Dans la partie Wifi, tu verras  la même adresse mac (normal si c'est la même carte), mais ce n'est pas une adresse mac WAN (donc côté internet). Dans la partie "Internet", il y a une adresse mac?
Les adresse IP locales et les adresses mac des machines située sur ton LAN ne voyagent pas sur internet, sauf si un VPN est construit entre 2 sites, ce qui ne doit pas être ton cas. Pour le vérifier, sur ton Mac, fais un ifconfig, et poste le.
Pour sécuriser ton wifi, le mieux, c'est de le sécuriser (WPA2 par ex)



bibi137 a dit:


> je te confirme que j'ai une box fibre,. Donc selon tes confirmations, les deux adresses mac WAN et LAN devraient être différentes - un seul conseiller technique Orange l'a finalement reconnu, mais le prestataire dépêché ne connaissait pas plus l'administration de réseaux que moi...


Alors, pour moi, sur un routeur pro, oui, les adresses mac sont différentes.
Maintenant, sur une les Box fibre des FAI, je ne suis sûr de rien… Donc, supputons…
Je pense que les opérateurs (côté fibre, donc WAN) utilisent la techno Gpon, donc de l'ethernet sur support physique fibre. Par le fait, il y a une adresse mac.
Si il y a une carte réseau dédiée à la fibre, alors l'adresse mac sera différente de celle côté LAN. Si c'est la même carte, elle sera identique. Mais cela ne pose aucun pb de sécurité.
Une Box FAI est un routeur qui commute d'une interface à une autre au plan IP, et pas au niveau ethernet (donc des adresses mac)



bibi137 a dit:


> Pour ce qui concerne ta remarque sur la possibilité que les adresses mac voyagent côté WAN, je te confirme que j'ai souvent des redirections, voire Safari finit par me dire que je ne visitent que des sites non sécurisés.


Pour moi, le message de Safari n'a rien a voir avec les adresses mac. Il signifie que tu te connectes sur un site non sécurisé (en HTTP) alors que les sites sécurisés sont en HTTPS, et Safari n'aime plus le HTTP…
Pour les redirections HTML, regarde le lien ci-dessous:
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203370
Les redirections HTML sont fréquentes et normales dans la plupart des cas (pubs, statistiques, métrologie)
Si les redirections se font sur des sites louches, alors là, tu as un pb (malware, virus)
As-tu essayé un autre navigateur pour voir si tu as les mêmes pbs?
Utilise tu un firewall? As-tu essayé de désactiver les extensions dans Safari?



bibi137 a dit:


> Quelles seraient les prochaines étapes que tu me proposes et comment dois-je faire ?
> Je ne sais pas dans quel sens aller : modifications ifconfig des adresses mac puis rechercher un logiciel de type adware ou malware avec Etrecheck?


Changer les adresses mac de ton Mac ne servira à rien.
J'ai du mal à savoir quel est ton pb:
-Le fait des adresses mac identiques?
-Les pbs que tu as avec Safari (sites sécurisés et redirections vers des sites louches) qui font que tu ne peux pas naviguer correctement? Là, il faut voir si c'est bon avec un autre navigateur.
Les 2 pbs ne sont pas liés.


----------



## bibi137 (5 Mars 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de box Orange fibre.
> 
> Comment sais-tu que les adresses Wan et Lan sont identiques? Tu es sûr que tu ne confonds pas interface wifi et interface Wan?
> Regarde dans la conf de ta box, dans les "Infos systeme", dans la partie LAN, tu verras une adresse mac (ce sera celle des ports ethernet). Dans la partie Wifi, tu verras  la même adresse mac (normal si c'est la même carte), mais ce n'est pas une adresse mac WAN (donc côté internet). Dans la partie "Internet", il y a une adresse mac?
> ...


Bonjour Polo35230, merci pour tes lumières. Connexion à mon interface internet Orange, je cite : 

onglet FTTH : "Adresse MAC WAN xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx".
pour le LAN, les Port Ethernet 1, Port ethernet 2, Port ethernet 3, et Port ethernet 4 ont une adresse identique, et c'est l'adresse MAC WAN xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx. Trois des ports sont actifs.
Adresse MAC WIFI (si le WIFI est unique) : xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", qui est identique à l'adresse MAC WAN précédente et aux adresses MAC LAN des 4 ports de la Box.
Si je définis deux réseaux WIFI 2,4 et 5 GHz, elles sont identiques à l'adresse 1 (MAC WAN), à l'exception du dernier caractère de l'adresse MAC WIFI 5 GHz - disons pour le 2,4 GHz xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx et pour le 5 GHz "xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:x*y*".

Je fais un lien avec les redirections Safari, mais je ne suis pas expert : en effet, je n'ai dans la théorie aucune extension Safari, aucun VPN, mon mot de passe est théoriquement très sécurisé (WAP2 et nombreux caractères), je vide sans cesse les cookies depuis des mois ou les interdit mais les problèmes arrivent au bout de quelque temps de connexion même lorsque j'interdit les cookies (ton lien Apple), et j'ai essayé de vider le cache Safari de nombreuses fois (la manipulation option avancée, développement, vider le cache, ne marche pas, donc j'ai maintes fois essayé de le vider directement dans la Bibliothèque...en vain). Je n'ai pas de firewall. 
Les redirections semblent faites sur la plupart des sites qui n'ont pas de cadenas vert - peut-être ceux qui ne sont pas en https mais ils sont nombreux. A commencer par l'interface de moteur de recherche Google.
Je n'ai plus essayé de télécharger de navigateur supplémentaire depuis que j'ai tenté x fois de réinitialiser mon Mac en effaçant ses données, mais si nécessaire je le ferai : je voudrais éviter d'avoir d'autres problèmes.

Voici mon retour ifconfig (je modifie un maximum d'infos perso) :


Last login: Thu Mar  5 10:43:07 on console

mbpromh:~ bib$ ifconfig

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384

    options=1203<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TXSTATUS,SW_TIMESTAMP>

    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 

    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 

    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 

    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>

gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280

stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280

EHC253: flags=0<> mtu 0

EHC250: flags=0<> mtu 0

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>

    ether (perso) 

    inet6 fe80:perso)%en0 prefixlen 64 secured scopeid 0x6 

    inet 168.192 (perso) netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255

    inet6 2a01(perso)  prefixlen 64 autoconf secured 

    inet6 2a01:c(perso) prefixlen 64 autoconf temporary 

    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>

    media: autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)

    status: active

en1: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    ether (perso) 

    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>

    media: autoselect (<unknown type>)

    status: inactive

p2p0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304

    ether (perso) 

    media: autoselect

    status: inactive

fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078

    lladdr (perso avec 8 séries de 2 caractères bison bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb:bb) 

    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>

    media: autoselect <full-duplex>

    status: inactive

utun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 2000

    inet6 fe80:perso)%utun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa 

    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>


(en espérant que la suppression de mes infos perso te convienne). Merci.


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Mars 2020)

Alors, toutes les interfaces de la Box (WAN et LANs) ont la même adresse mac (une seule carte réseau), mais bon, ce n'est pas un pb, et cette adresse mac ne voyagera pas sur internet au delà du premier routeur IP de ton FAI.
Aucun pb de sécurité.
Aucun lien avec tes soucis de redirection.
Il faut vraiment que tu essayes avec Chrome ou Firefox

L'ifconfig n'est pas complet. 
Un netstat -r permettrait aussi de voir si tout est normal.


----------



## bibi137 (10 Mars 2020)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Alors, toutes les interfaces de la Box (WAN et LANs) ont la même adresse mac (une seule carte réseau), mais bon, ce n'est pas un pb, et cette adresse mac ne voyagera pas sur internet au delà du premier routeur IP de ton FAI.
> Aucun pb de sécurité.
> Aucun lien avec tes soucis de redirection.
> Il faut vraiment que tu essayes avec Chrome ou Firefox
> ...


@Polo35230 
Merci beaucoup Polo35230. Je m'étonne qu'Orange utilise la même carte réseau pour toutes les interfaces avec une box récente (Livebox 4 fibre), mais il faut que l'on avance.
Je persiste : il y a bien des redirections que je vois moi-même dans la barre d'adresse (cloudflare? Facebook ? -  que j'ai pu trouver avec des petites applis). 
Je croyais que Safari était plus sécurisé que Firefox ou Chrome? - selon Apple - je ne voulais pas ajouter aux problèmes...Mais si le souhaites je vais le faire, mais après ce post.

Je reposte ifconfig et je fais netstat -r 
- tant pis pour les données persos. Je modifie juste quelques bricoles : si cela ne va pas tu me dit (quelques lettres ou chiffres, je ne modifie pas le nombre de chiffres ou lettres d'une adresse, je les remplace par les lettres ou chiffres ou Astérix). Sauf erreur, une adresse modifiée est modifiée de la même manière ailleurs. 
L'adresse ether en1 et p2p ne sont différentes que pour les 2 premiers caractères : j'ai laissé la différence.
Merci

Last login: Tue Mar 10 12:42:27 on console
Mbp10:~ winner$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
    options=1203<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TXSTATUS,SW_TIMESTAMP>
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
EHC253: flags=0<> mtu 0
EHC250: flags=0<> mtu 0
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>
    ether 10:9c:d8:4c:9a:f7 
    inet6 fe80::66f8:3467:15f3:d664%en0 prefixlen 64 secured scopeid 0x6 
    inet 192.168.1.26 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    inet6 2c08:4c0d:5ac:1600:***:253d:7fbe:**b1 prefixlen 64 autoconf secured 
    inet6 2c08:4c0d:5ac:1600:****:5fde:32f5:**d prefixlen 64 autoconf temporary 
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
en1: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    ether 07:9c:d8:4c:9a:f7 
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect (<unknown type>)
    status: inactive
p2p0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304
    ether 8f:bc:7h:e9:c4:ce 
    media: autoselect
    status: inactive
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
    lladdr 2a:3d:61:ff:g9:fd:53:bc 
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
    media: autoselect <full-duplex>
    status: inactive
utun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 2000
    inet6 fe80::cb90:****:6602:d06d%utun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa 
    nd6 options=201<PERFORMNUD,DAD>
Mbp10:~ winner$ 
Mbp10:~ winner$ 
Mbp10:~ winner$ netstat -r
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags        Refs      Use   Netif Expire
default            lan.home           UGSc          106        0     en0
127                localhost          UCS             0        0     lo0
localhost          localhost          UH              2      128     lo0
169.254            link#6             UCS             0        0     en0
192.168.1          link#6             UCS             0        0     en0
192.168.1.1/32     link#6             UCS             1        0     en0
lan.home           14:2e:5e:37:f6:e2  UHLWIir        70        4     en0   1136
192.168.1./32    link#6             UCS             0        0     en0
224.0.0/4          link#6             UmCS            1        0     en0
224.0.0.251        1:0:5e:0:0:fb      UHmLWI          0        0     en0
255.255.255.255/32 link#6             UCS             0        0     en0

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags         Netif Expire
default            fe80::154f:5eff:fe UGc             en0
default            fe80::%utun0       UGcI          utun0
localhost          localhost          UHL             lo0
2c084c0d09ec160000 link#6             UC              en0
2c084c0d09ec160004 10:9c:d8:4c:9a:f7  UHL             lo0
livebox.home       14:2e:5e:37:f6:e2  UHLWIi          en0
m10.home         10:9c:d8:4c:9a:f7  UHL             lo0
fe80::%lo0         fe80::1%lo0        UcI             lo0
fe80::1%lo0        link#1             UHLI            lo0
fe80::%en0         link#6             UCI             en0
mbp10.local        10:9c:d8:4c:9a:f7 UHLI            lo0
fe80::154f:5eff:fe 14:2e:5e:37:f6:e2  UHLWIir         en0
fe80::%utun0       fe80::cb90:****:66 UcI           utun0
fe80::cb90:****:66 link#10            UHLI            lo0
ff01::%lo0         localhost          UmCI            lo0
ff01::%en0         link#6             UmCI            en0
ff01::%en1         link#7             UmCI            en1
ff01::%utun0       fe80::cb90:****:66 UmCI          utun0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          UmCI            lo0
ff02::%en0         link#6             UmCI            en0
ff02::%en1         link#7             UmCI            en1
ff02::%utun0       fe80::cb90:****:66 UmCI          utun0
Mbp10:~ winner$


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Mars 2020)

L'ifconfig et les tables de routage sont corrects.
Yapluka essayer un autre navigateur...


----------

